# In Kabelkanal Druckluftleitung mit Stromkabeln zulässig?



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2005)

Hallo ist es zulässig in einem Kabelkanal oder einem Schutzrohr Druckluftleitungen aus Kunststoff (PP oder Teflon) 4-10mm gemeinsam mit Stromleitungen (NYY, Nym, Ölflex) zu verlegen? Ich denke bei einem Kabelbrand würde das Feuer durch schmelzende und plazende Druckluftleitungen doch erst richtig entfacht. Hab dazu in der VDE nichts gefunden.

MFG
Arnold W.


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
habe ich auch schon versucht die lästigen Beipackungen im Kabelkanal loszuwerden, schaust Du mal hier in das Forum, die haben das auch schon durch. Ich finde es auch bescheiden, wenn unsereins Kabelkanäle und Rohre hinbastelt, und andere sie vollstopfen. Hier der Link:

http://www.elektrikforum.de/ftopic460.html

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Daniel B (22 Juni 2005)

Hallo 

Ich gehöre auch zu denen die Druckluftleitungen in Kabelkanäle und in Installationsrohre legen .Genaue Vorschriften in denen sowas geregelt wird ,gibt es nach meinem Wissenstand nicht. Zu beachten wäre das der Kanal nicht über 60 % gefüllt wird und das sich Pneumatikschläuche und Leitungen gegenseitig nicht chemisch beeinflussen . Hab da so ein Fall im Geschäft, hab da ne Leitung hochflexibel und Estherbeständig. Diese  Anschlussleitung sondert in Verbindung mit PU Schläuchen geringe Mengen Phosphorsäure ab und dabei bekommen die Schläuche Längsrisse und werden undicht. 

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Unreal (23 Juli 2005)

Servus,

Habe mal im Stichwortverzeichnis der VDE geschaut
dort wird nichts explizit erwähnt.
Polyurethanschläuche (Pneumatikschläuche) werden nicht 
gesondert aufgeführt, nur als Verwendung als isolierwerkstoff
VDE 0355 Teil 3-3 und 3-4) oder DIN IEC 60455 3-3 und 3-4

MfG Unreal


----------

